
A Paxos-based Redis replication layer with dynamic reconfiguration in 500 lines - rystsov
https://github.com/gryadka/GryadkaJS
======
agentultra
Paxos-based means what exactly? How much of the specification does it
implement? [0]

[0]
[https://github.com/tlaplus/Examples/tree/master/specificatio...](https://github.com/tlaplus/Examples/tree/master/specifications/Paxos)

~~~
rystsov
It uses single decree Paxos to implement rewritable distributed register. The
implementation supports dynamic reconfiguration of the cluster and the
distinguished proposer optimization.

